# Short film fictionalizes life in the Canadian Part-Time Army



## bobbygreenhorn (10 Aug 2015)

http://filmshortage.com/dailyshortpicks/weekend-warriors/

A laid back weekend in the Canadian part-time army turns serious when 3 cowardly soldiers receive an urgent distress call.

Weekend Warriors is a military farce that mixes elements of comedy, drama, suspense, horror & psychological thriller. Imagine a Wes Anderson or Flight of the Conchords approach to the Canadian army. It re-imagines the classic retro army shows by injecting the format with a modern, ironic, and absurd spin, taking it to the extreme heights of a Dr. Strangelove.

Comment, send us your thoughts, let us know if you want to see more!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Aug 2015)

The link isn't working for me right now. (Probably on my end though,  poor interweb powers today)
But I recall seeing a thread on this web series on here a few weeks/months ago.


----------

